# muntroot prompt during FreeBSD 8.1 booting



## linuxunix (Nov 17, 2011)

I have a FreeBSD 8.1 installed on R610 hardware with H700 PERC card. Now I changed the card to H200 as per my requirement. While booting FreeBSD on it, it threw me to mountroot> prompt saying:

```
FAILED TO MOUNT ROOT:
Possible solution could be set vfs.root.mountfrom.options=rw
and then remove invalid options from /etc/fstab

Loader variables:

vfs.root.mountfrom=ufs:/dev/mfid0s1a
vfs.root.mountfrom.options=rw

Manual root filesystem specification:
<fstype>:<device> Mount using filesystem
eg: ufs:/dev/da0s1a
?     List valid disk boot devices
<empty line>  Abort manual input
```

I tried running 
	
	



```
vfs.root.mountfrom=ufs:/dev/mfid0s1a
vfs.root.mountfrom.options=rw
```
 but it dint work.

How to get this fixed?

Just to give you insight into what I did with the machine earlier:



> FreeBSD Driver Installation
> 
> Updating the driver on an existing FreeBSD system:
> In this case the kernel image has to be updated the new driver module. Following are the steps to update the kernel with new driver.
> ...



I was following the above doc and compiled the new kernel for mfi. I did tried this too:


```
Went to boot optoin 6:
boot ata
boot atapci
boot geom_bsd
boot geom_usb
boot mfi
enable-module mfi
mfi will be loaded
more /etc/fstab
<the above command shows me valid /dev/mfid0s1a and other mount points..donno if it really detected the disk>
```


----------

